# Subbing brown rice for noodles?



## Klick (May 18, 2014)

I don't really like rice however love me some noodles.

There's some at aldi.

What do you think? Or are noodles considered a bad carb source?

Edit: They are noodles made from wheat.



> 1 pack contains:
> 
> 233 cals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Flavoured noodles tend to contain a lot of salt, but unflavoured ones are fine. There is actually some concern about the mercury content of rice, particularly brown rice, so if you are eating a lot there is arguably a health benefit of swapping.


----------



## Klick (May 18, 2014)

Ah ok thanks for that, yeah these are unflavoured and they've got 0.55g of salt.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I ate brown rice for over a year just because it was brown. Swapped it for basmati rice and never looked back

i do however still have brown pasta most of the time and brown noodles. The blue dragon ones are fine and only take about 5 mins to boil

brown rice is s**t!!!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Klick said:


> Ah ok thanks for that, yeah these are unflavoured and they've got 0.55g of salt.


 That is of course still a lot more than rice which has essentially none. Just something to bear in mind if you end up eating a lot.


----------

